# Destroying the Constitution



## EvMetro (Jun 5, 2022)

Ok lefties, here is your chance.  Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?  I've seen lefties aggressively going after the right to bear arms and freedom of speech, but maybe there is another right that you would like to see destroyed first?  Please post the constitutional right that you want to see crushed the most.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 5, 2022)

There is probably an order of destruction that would make it easier to destroy later ones


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Ok lefties, here is your chance.  Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?  I've seen lefties aggressively going after the right to bear arms and freedom of speech, but maybe there is another right that you would like to see destroyed first?  Please post the constitutional right that you want to see crushed the most.


None of them. The thing you fail to keep in mind is there are limits to these "rights". Which is what people argue over. There are some who believe the Constitution was meant to be living, breathing document that changed with the times. But its basic tenants would hold. For example, you bray about liberty and freedom. But what you really mean is liberty and freedom..for some. Only those "some" you deem worthy. Not those "different" people.

The only thing I want to see crushed here is the right wing in this country.
Oh, and I'd like to see real conservatives rise up and kick the riff-raff out of their movement.


----------



## Innocynioc (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> There is probably an order of destruction that would make it easier to destroy later ones


The 2nd Amendment6 is the one that would need to go first to unleash a torrent of other constitutional rights being destroyed.  That seems to be the route they are taking.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Ok lefties, here is your chance.  Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?  I've seen lefties aggressively going after the right to bear arms and freedom of speech, but maybe there is another right that you would like to see destroyed first?  Please post the constitutional right that you want to see crushed the most.



I would like to see the Third Amendment repealed


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I would like to see the Third Amendment repealed


Yeah, that one does seem a bit outdated at this point in time.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 5, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> None of them. The thing you fail to keep in mind is there are limits to these "rights". Which is what people argue over. There are some who believe the Constitution was meant to be living, breathing document that changed with the times. But its basic tenants would hold. For example, you bray about liberty and freedom. But what you really mean is liberty and freedom..for some. Only those "some" you deem worthy. Not those "different" people.
> 
> The only thing I want to see crushed here is the right wing in this country.
> Oh, and I'd like to see real conservatives rise up and kick the riff-raff out of their movement.


Which right do you want to limit first?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Which right do you want to limit first?


The more pertinent question is, "what right(s) do you think is/are being limited now?".
THAT'S the question you really want to ask. THAT will invite debate. Not some leading generic, alt-right whine
about, "what can I ask to trap people who don't agree with me into identifying themselves as the communists I think they are?".....


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Ok lefties, here is your chance.  Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?  I've seen lefties aggressively going after the right to bear arms and freedom of speech, but maybe there is another right that you would like to see destroyed first?  Please post the constitutional right that you want to see crushed the most.


Constitution is just fine. I’d like to see more limitations on campaign finance and dark money in politics. Give more power back to the people voting and less to lobbyists and superpacks. Would be incredible to find an alternative to the two party duopoly


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Ok lefties, here is your chance.  Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?  I've seen lefties aggressively going after the right to bear arms and freedom of speech, but maybe there is another right that you would like to see destroyed first?  Please post the constitutional right that you want to see crushed the most.


The thread premise is a lie and fails as a strawman fallacy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> There is probably an order of destruction that would make it easier to destroy later ones


No one on ‘the left’ wants to ‘destroy’ any rights.

In fact, it’s conservatives who seek to destroy rights – starting with the right to privacy.


----------



## Winco (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro Troll is trolling again.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 5, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The more pertinent question is, "what right(s) do you think is/are being limited now?".


Wrong, that is not what the thread is about.  Which one of our rights do you want to destroy first?  Do you want to infringe on our right to bear arms?  Do you want free speech censored?  Which right do you want destroyed the most?


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one on ‘the left’ wants to ‘destroy’ any rights.


Bullshit.  Don't even try it, you filthy commie.  Lefties are fighting DESPERATELY to dismantle the constitution, I am just asking you which part of it you want to destroy the most.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Bullshit.  Don't even try it, you filthy commie.  Lefties are fighting DESPERATELY to dismantle the constitution, I am just asking you which part of it you want to destroy the most.


Fuck you


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 5, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’d like to see more limitations on campaign finance and dark money in politics.


Start a thread about that.

Which part of the constitution do you want to destroy the most?  You are a commie who supports censorship of free speech and infringing on our right to bear arms. So don't even try to say you are ok with the constitution.   Lefties cannot survive in a free state, your very survival as a filthy commie depends on dismantling the constitution.  Just post the part of it that you want to dismantle first.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Bullshit.  Don't even try it, you filthy commie.  Lefties are fighting DESPERATELY to dismantle the constitution, I am just asking you which part of it you want to destroy the most.


Get the fuck outta here with that shit.  Got any idea what kind of moron you sound like?


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 5, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Fuck you


You are evading the opening post.  Why don't you just post which part you want to destroy the most?  Lefties are like cockroaches lurking in the shadows, waiting for you chance to dismantle the constitution from the cover of darkness.  That's why lefties are afraid to admit which part of the constitution they hate the most.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 5, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Get the fuck outta here with that shit.  Got any idea what kind of moron you sound like?


All you had to do was stand up and admit that you are a filthy commie, you don't need to beat around the bush with this commie style evasion.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Bullshit.  Don't even try it, you filthy commie.  Lefties are fighting DESPERATELY to dismantle the constitution, I am just asking you which part of it you want to destroy the most.



It was CONSERVATIVES who attacked our Capitol to try to overturn our Democracy


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> All you had to do was stand up and admit that you are a filthy commie, you don't need to beat around the bush with this commie style evasion.


I’m a filthy commie.

Now go fuck yourself.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 5, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Start a thread about that.
> 
> Which part of the constitution do you want to destroy the most?  You are a commie who supports censorship of free speech and infringing on our right to bear arms. So don't even try to say you are ok with the constitution.   Lefties cannot survive in a free state, your very survival as a filthy commie depends on dismantling the constitution.  Just post the part of it that you want to dismantle first.


I answered your question. I guess if I want to regulate dark money and campaign finance then it would be the first amendment.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It was CONSERVATIVES who attacked our Capitol to try to overturn our Democracy


You never had a democracy.   If there is the notion of democracy it does need to be scrapped.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> You never had a democracy.   If there is the notion of democracy it does need to be scrapped.



Spoken like a true moron


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 6, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Wrong, that is not what the thread is about.  Which one of our rights do you want to destroy first?  Do you want to infringe on our right to bear arms?  Do you want free speech censored?  Which right do you want destroyed the most?


So, basically, this thread will be along the lines of your deaths-from-omicron posts? Nothing of substance to discuss, just repeat your same talking points again and again, even when you've been called out on the BS.

What I want to see destroyed is the belief system of you members of Alt-Right Nation. I want to see people who believe as you do go the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> So, basically, this thread will be along the lines of your deaths-from-omicron posts? Nothing of substance to discuss, just repeat your same talking points again and again, even when you've been called out on the BS.
> 
> What I want to see destroyed is the belief system of you members of Alt-Right Nation. I want to see people who believe as you do go the way of the dinosaur.


So far, no lefty has actually posted which part of the constitution he wants to destroy the most.  Just lefty evasion.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> So far, no lefty has actually posted which part of the constitution he wants to destroy the most.  Just lefty evasion.



I told you……The Third Amendment


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 6, 2022)

I would destroy a quasi-Constitutional right... by eliminating the so-called, "Exclusionary Rule" in criminal trials.

As criminal law currently stands, the prosecution can have clear, unambiguous, unassailable evidence of the guilt of the defendant, but that evidence cannot be used if it was obtained "illegally."  For example, a truthful confession that was obtained without having evidence that the accused was advised of his rights beforehand.  Or after he requested a lawyer but before the lawyer arrived.

So in that case (which is a common example), the prosecution knows for a fact that the Defendant is guilty, but the Defendant walks because the confession cannot be introduced at trial.

What sense does that make?  SOCIETY is punished because of the mistake of the police.  A guilty man (it's always a man) walks free after committing a felony.

Surely there is a better way to police the police than to make a mockery of the system by freeing known felons.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Spoken like a true moron


Can you really be this dense?  Surely you know the United States is not a democracy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 6, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> So far, no lefty has actually posted which part of the constitution he wants to destroy the most.  Just lefty evasion.


Well maybe these lefties don’t want to destroy the constitution…. And this thread proves it!!! Congrats, what an accomplishment!


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 6, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one on ‘the left’ wants to ‘destroy’ any rights.
> 
> In fact, it’s conservatives who seek to destroy rights – starting with the right to privacy.


no such thing as a right to privacy so its your premise thats a lie,,


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Can you really be this dense?  Surely you know the United States is not a democracy.



Are you going to spout that Republic nonsense?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Are you going to spout that Republic nonsense?


You're right.  Communists are ideologues.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> You're right.  Communists are ideologues.


COMMIES!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 6, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Ok lefties, here is your chance.  Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?  I've seen lefties aggressively going after the right to bear arms and freedom of speech, but maybe there is another right that you would like to see destroyed first?  Please post the constitutional right that you want to see crushed the most.


Don't forget freedom of assembly, either.

There was not one single Democrat here who did not support the crackdown on freedom of assembly by those using covid as an excuse.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 6, 2022)

The constitution serves to strictly limit government. Limited for liberty!

It does not serve to limit the rights of the people.

Unfortunately, liberty is a concept which is seldom understood by the masses.

Which is why it is so feared and rabidly attacked. And by both sides of the party-of-one, in many cases.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Jun 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It was CONSERVATIVES who attacked our Capitol to try to overturn our Democracy


The evens of January 6, 2021, would never have happened if several states had not enacted policies that were illegal. Things like mailing mail-in ballots to people who had not ordered them.  Using illegal drop boxes where anyone could stuff them with illegal ballots. When Congress met to finish the process of electing the next president, there were serious doubts about the vote count in several states. Whether or not any skulduggery happened in 2020, it sure made people aware that things like that can happen. We need to increase the security of the vote. Voters' ID would be a big help. I would have been there to demonstrate my concern about the election if I could have been.  No one there was there to destroy our democracy, only to protect it.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Jun 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> So, basically, this thread will be along the lines of your deaths-from-omicron posts? Nothing of substance to discuss, just repeat your same talking points again and again, even when you've been called out on the BS.
> 
> What I want to see destroyed is the belief system of you members of Alt-Right Nation. I want to see people who believe as you do go the way of the dinosaur.


The best way to achieve that is to persuade us that you are right and we are wrong. I don't anticipate that ever happening.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Jun 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I told you……The Third Amendment


What would that accomplish? It may not be needed now but that is no excuse for abolishing it. It could possibly become needed in some dystopian future which I hope never happens.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> None of them. The thing you fail to keep in mind is there are limits to these "rights". Which is what people argue over. There are some who believe the Constitution was meant to be living, breathing document that changed with the times. But its basic tenants would hold. For example, you bray about liberty and freedom. But what you really mean is liberty and freedom..for some. Only those "some" you deem worthy. Not those "different" people.
> 
> The only thing I want to see crushed here is the right wing in this country.
> Oh, and I'd like to see real conservatives rise up and kick the riff-raff out of their movement.



As soon as you throw the "Women have penises" freaks out of yours, lol. 

A simple question on the 2nd amendment:  Is a 3-6 month waiting period, 20-30 pages of paperwork, and $500 in fees just to keep a revolver in your own house or apartment infringement or not?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2022)

gmeyers1944 said:


> What would that accomplish? It may not be needed now but that is no excuse for abolishing it. It could possibly become needed in some dystopian future which I hope never happens.



I think loyal Americans should be forced to house our troops

Repeal the Third Amendment


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2022)

gmeyers1944 said:


> The evens of January 6, 2021, would never have happened if several states had not enacted policies that were illegal. Things like mailing mail-in ballots to people who had not ordered them.  Using illegal drop boxes where anyone could stuff them with illegal ballots. When Congress met to finish the process of electing the next president, there were serious doubts about the vote count in several states. Whether or not any skulduggery happened in 2020, it sure made people aware that things like that can happen. We need to increase the security of the vote. Voters' ID would be a big help. I would have been there to demonstrate my concern about the election if I could have been.  No one there was there to destroy our democracy, only to protect it.



Mail in Ballots!
Drop Boxes!



Lets attack the Capitol and Hang Mike Pence!

<Trump will only vote by mail>


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2022)

martybegan said:


> As soon as you throw the "Women have penises" freaks out of yours, lol.
> 
> A simple question on the 2nd amendment:  Is a 3-6 month waiting period, 20-30 pages of paperwork, and $500 in fees just to keep a revolver in your own house or apartment infringement or not?


Sorry, I must have missed the word "penis" in the Constitution.

I don't know of any state that has a 3-6 month waiting period. No one is talking about banning guns (which is the point you are driving at). And we aren't talking about handguns.
To answer your question, no, it's not infringement. The state makes those rules. Are you for state's rights or not?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 7, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sorry, I must have missed the word "penis" in the Constitution.
> 
> I don't know of any state that has a 3-6 month waiting period. No one is talking about banning guns (which is the point you are driving at). And we aren't talking about handguns.
> To answer your question, no, it's not infringement. The state makes those rules. Are you for state's rights or not?



By not calling it infringement while denying it, you just show you aren't worth debating, you Kamala pegged soi boi cuck. 

FOAD.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2022)

martybegan said:


> By not calling it infringement while denying it, you just show you aren't worth debating, you Kamala pegged soi boi cuck.
> 
> FOAD.


Oh close it, Gandalf. You can't even be bothered to stay on topic...hell, you can't even be bothered to address the response.
It is not infringement. Please list for me the states that require a 3-6 month waiting period to purchase a handgun.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 7, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oh close it, Gandalf. You can't even be bothered to stay on topic...hell, you can't even be bothered to address the response.
> It is not infringement. Please list for me the states that require a 3-6 month waiting period to purchase a handgun.



I just did, New York City, not a State but a place. 

and that's just for a home use permit. 

And that's what your side wants for everyone.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I just did, New York City, not a State but a place.
> 
> and that's just for a home use permit.
> 
> And that's what your side wants for everyone.


The City. Not the state.


			New York City and Its Gun Laws: How Strict Are They? | Guns of New York
		


And no one is proposing anything of the sort.
But keep up your constant "slippery slope" braying about implementing common sense regulations.
Soon, NYC's type of regulation will find it's way to every corner of the country.
And we'll have people like you to thank for it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 7, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Ok lefties, here is your chance.  Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?  I've seen lefties aggressively going after the right to bear arms and freedom of speech, but maybe there is another right that you would like to see destroyed first?  Please post the constitutional right that you want to see crushed the most.



Well they already eliminated the 4th Amendment


----------



## martybegan (Jun 7, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The City. Not the state.
> 
> 
> New York City and Its Gun Laws: How Strict Are They? | Guns of New York
> ...



NYC is in NY State, and the current governor seems to be gun control trigger happy right now. 

No, we have SJW's like you to thank for it, who have decided to gut our police forces to get your socialist utopia.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 7, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Start a thread about that.
> 
> Which part of the constitution do you want to destroy the most?  You are a commie who supports censorship of free speech and infringing on our right to bear arms. So don't even try to say you are ok with the constitution.   Lefties cannot survive in a free state, your very survival as a filthy commie depends on dismantling the constitution.  Just post the part of it that you want to dismantle first.


So you hate left handed people?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 7, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Ok lefties, here is your chance.  Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?  I've seen lefties aggressively going after the right to bear arms and freedom of speech, but maybe there is another right that you would like to see destroyed first?  Please post the constitutional right that you want to see crushed the most.


Even Amendments can be amended, there's a clue in it's name.

Societies change, technology change, customs change. A codified and non codified constitution should be constantly amended to be suitable for the current generation.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> So you hate left handed people?


Ten points if you can post something that proves you read and understood the opening post.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 8, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> None of them. The thing you fail to keep in mind is there are limits to these "rights". Which is what people argue over. There are some who believe the Constitution was meant to be living, breathing document that changed with the times. But its basic tenants would hold. For example, you bray about liberty and freedom. But what you really mean is liberty and freedom..for some. Only those "some" you deem worthy. Not those "different" people.
> 
> The only thing I want to see crushed here is the right wing in this country.
> Oh, and I'd like to see real conservatives rise up and kick the riff-raff out of their movement.


These "limits" are fictions invented by Stalinist douchebags like you.  The only limitations on our rights is where they conflict with some other right.   "Substantial governmental interest" isn't mentioned in the Constitution.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 8, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> I’m a filthy commie.


Yes you are.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 8, 2022)

Its weird how lefties evade the question that the thread is about. It's like they want to hide their hatred for the constitution, as well as their desire to change, censor, dismantle, suppress, deplatform or destroy it.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 8, 2022)

martybegan said:


> NYC is in NY State, and the current governor seems to be gun control trigger happy right now.
> 
> No, we have SJW's like you to thank for it, who have decided to gut our police forces to get your socialist utopia.


Again, you have your panties in a twist over nothing. But that's today's right wing. Devoid of any substance
so outrage is all you have left. Outrage only lasts so long.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 8, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Fuck you


Wow, that must of took a lot of thought from you, that is your most coherent thought you have made on this board, it’s stupid, unintelligent, and shows what an idiot you are but you are making progress.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 8, 2022)

Crazy that the left can’t honestly answer this question. Don’t ask them to define a women either!


----------



## martybegan (Jun 8, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Again, you have your panties in a twist over nothing. But that's today's right wing. Devoid of any substance
> so outrage is all you have left. Outrage only lasts so long.



Worthless retort is worthless.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 8, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Crazy that the left can’t honestly answer this question. Don’t ask them to define a women either!


It was answered. But her question is worthless. It's designed to elicit a response for right wing ammunition and outrage. So, like her worthless Omicron death posts, she just pounds the same narrative post after post.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 8, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It was answered. But her question is worthless. It's designed to elicit a response for right wing ammunition and outrage. So, like her worthless Omicron death posts, she just pounds the same narrative post after post.


So still excuses why you can’t answer the question. I hear the “living, breathing document,” BS all the time yet now given the chance, the left refuses to answer the question and blames the OP for the in ability to articulate any rational thought. 

This board sounds more like our inept Republicans and Democrats everyday. The real answer is no one is willing to compromise on either side and just discussing it is taboo. I really hate the extremists that are killing our country.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 8, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> So still excuses why you can’t answer the question. I hear the “living, breathing document,” BS all the time yet now given the chance, the left refuses to answer the question and blames the OP for the in ability to articulate any rational thought.
> 
> This board sounds more like our inept Republicans and Democrats everyday. The real answer is no one is willing to compromise on either side and just discussing it is taboo. I really hate the extremists that are killing our country.


You know, you're one of the more reasonable posters on this board. We don't always agree, but you make good arguments. So I'll ask this politely.

Do you really think a question like *"Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?"*, is crafted to elicit a conversation?
Of course not. No one wants to destroy any constitutional right. With our rights come limits, which have been ruled on by courts.

But that's not the answer Ev is looking for here which just mirrors her Omicron death thread. It just isn't worth playing the game.
See Post #3.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 8, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You know, you're one of the more reasonable posters on this board. We don't always agree, but you make good arguments. So I'll ask this politely.
> 
> Do you really think a question like *"Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?"*, is crafted to elicit a conversation?
> Of course not. No one wants to destroy any constitutional right. With our rights come limits, which have been ruled on by courts.
> ...


Okay, I do concede the question should have been better phrased and not used such harsh language. I would like to see more dialogue, it might lead to better understanding and less hate talk.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I would like to see the Third Amendment repealed


If you knew your USA History better, especially prior and up to 1775-76, You'd know this is a Central Issue and Stake in Inciting a Revolution against the rule and INTRUSION of "The STATE".

Soldiers of the Nation-State Government living in Citizens Homes without consent is a form of State Surveillance of the Individual (SSI), without consent.

A "FREE" Society is one where the Limits are Upon the Guv'Mint and Not Upon the Citizens!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> If you knew your USA History better, especially prior and up to 1775-76, You'd know this is a Central Issue and Stake in Inciting a Revolution against the rule and INTRUSION of "The STATE".
> 
> Soldiers of the Nation-State Government living in Citizens Homes without consent is a form of State Surveillance of the Individual (SSI), without consent.
> 
> A "FREE" Society is one where the Limits are Upon the Guv'Mint and Not Upon the Citizens!


Loyal Americans should be willing to house soldiers
I have a sofa bed in my basement they can use

REPEAL the Third Amendment!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Loyal Americans should be willing to house soldiers
> 
> I have a sofa bed in my basement they can use


its what makes fleet week so special


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Loyal Americans should be willing to house soldiers
> I have a sofa bed in my basement they can use
> 
> REPEAL the Third Amendment!


There's a major difference between "consent" and "compelled".
Hopefully you would be similar accommodating to a few of the illegal immigrants breaking our laws when stealing into our nation. Perhaps provide a few meals as well.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 9, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> There's a major difference between "consent" and "compelled".
> Hopefully you would be similar accommodating to a few of the illegal immigrants breaking our laws when stealing into our nation. Perhaps provide a few meals as well.



The question raised in the OP

Ok _lefties, here is your chance. Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?


The _prohibition of housing soldiers is obsolete and no nation actually requires it
If not the third, which right would you eliminate?


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The question raised in the OP
> 
> Ok _lefties, here is your chance. Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?
> 
> ...


I think you are a bit out of touch on modern day military matters.  Especially in those nations with internal armed conflict, or conflict with neighboring nations.

As for the OP, I'm a Righty by most definitions and I don't see where any of the first ten Amendments/Bill of Rights should be "destroyed". (Though some are being chipped away by bureaucratic creep and over-reach.)


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 9, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> I think you are a bit out of touch on modern day military matters.  Especially in those nations with internal armed conflict, or conflict with neighboring nations.
> 
> As for the OP, I'm a Righty by most definitions and I don't see where any of the first ten Amendments/Bill of Rights should be "destroyed". (Though some are being chipped away by bureaucratic creep and over-reach.)


REPEAL THE THIRD AMENDMENT!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> None of them. The thing you fail to keep in mind is there are limits to these "rights". Which is what people argue over. There are some who believe the Constitution was meant to be living, breathing document that changed with the times. But its basic tenants would hold. For example, you bray about liberty and freedom. But what you really mean is liberty and freedom..for some. Only those "some" you deem worthy. Not those "different" people.
> 
> The only thing I want to see crushed here is the right wing in this country.
> Oh, and I'd like to see real conservatives rise up and kick the riff-raff out of their movement.


*AMEN!*


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Ok lefties, here is your chance.  Which constitutional right would you like to see destroyed first?  I've seen lefties aggressively going after the right to bear arms and freedom of speech, but maybe there is another right that you would like to see destroyed first?  Please post the constitutional right that you want to see crushed the most.


The people trying to destroy the constitution are you right wingers.


----------



## Kosh (Jun 9, 2022)

Amendment XVI (16th Amendment – Income Tax)​The Congress shall have power to lay and collect taxes on incomes, from whatever source derived, without apportionment among the several States, and without regard to any census or enumeration.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 9, 2022)

Dodge, divert, convert, redefine, or otherwise evade. Its weird how lefties evade the question that the thread is about. It's like they want to hide their hatred for the constitution, as well as their desire to change, censor, dismantle, suppress, deplatform or destroy it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 9, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Dodge, divert, convert, redefine, or otherwise evade. Its weird how lefties evade the question that the thread is about. It's like they want to hide their hatred for the constitution, as well as their desire to change, censor, dismantle, suppress, deplatform or destroy it.


I answered

You are just ducking the answer


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Dodge, divert, convert, redefine, or otherwise evade. Its weird how lefties evade the question that the thread is about. It's like they want to hide their hatred for the constitution, as well as their desire to change, censor, dismantle, suppress, deplatform or destroy it.


There is no credible question to answer given the OP is part of the party trying to cancel the constitution.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 9, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Dodge, divert, convert, redefine, or otherwise evade. Its weird how lefties evade the question that the thread is about. It's like they want to hide their hatred for the constitution, as well as their desire to change, censor, dismantle, suppress, deplatform or destroy it.


Your question has been answered. Stop whining.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 10, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> You never had a democracy.   If there is the notion of democracy it does need to be scrapped.


Da fuq?


----------



## flan327 (Jun 10, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Your question has been answered. Stop whining.


It’s my right to WHINE


----------



## rupol2000 (Jun 11, 2022)

I am sure that what they want most of all is the abolition of the 2nd amendment, because this is a real tangible force barrier. Words mean something only when there is strength, if weapons and the right to rebellion are taken away, no one will ask anyone's opinion. The more left the state, the more restrictions there are on weapons and local militias.

And in general, they would have canceled the entire US constitution. This is generally a nightmare for them. This is the only right-wing patriarchal constitution in the world where there is not even gender equality, like an echo of the ancient Aryan world.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I am sure that what they want most of all is the abolition of the 2nd amendment, because this is a real tangible force barrier. Words mean something only when there is strength, if weapons and the right to rebellion are taken away, no one will ask anyone's opinion. The more left the state, the more restrictions there are on weapons and local militias.
> 
> And in general, they would have canceled the entire US constitution. This is generally a nightmare for them. This is the only right-wing patriarchal constitution in the world where there is not even gender equality, like an echo of the ancient Aryan world.


We have never needed a second amendment

Let the states handle it


----------



## rupol2000 (Jun 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have never needed a second amendment
> 
> Let the states handle it


I have no doubt that you British agents, Trumpsters and Democrats do not need the 2nd Amendment, especially in the part of the right to form a militia.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I have no doubt that you British agents, Trumpsters and Democrats do not need the 2nd Amendment, especially in the part of the right to form a militia.


Why do we actually need a second amendment?
When was the last time you saw a militia?


----------



## rupol2000 (Jun 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why do we actually need a second amendment?
> When was the last time you saw a militia?


to be able to form a militia and resist the feds.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> to be able to form a militia and resist the feds.



Do you hate this country?


----------



## rupol2000 (Jun 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Do you hate this country?


I love the USA, and I love it precisely because they are still free when the whole world sucks the left dick.
Americans have always been heroes, which is why they still have weapons and the right to rebel.

Not long ago there were anti-federalists in the US government.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jun 11, 2022)

Any pro-European influence must be brushed out in the US. No European Agents, be it Britain, Germany, RF, Lithuania, no one have right to teach cowboys how to live. There is the Monroe Doctrine, which must not be violated. All of Continent is the sphere of influence of the United States and only the United States.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I love the USA, and I love it precisely because they are still free when the whole world sucks the left dick.
> Americans have always been heroes, which is why they still have weapons and the right to rebel.
> 
> Not long ago there were anti-federalists in the US government.


Then why do you want to attack our Government?
Jan 6 was not enough?


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have never needed a second amendment


At last, the truth comes out.  While lefties generally resent the entire thing, they tend to prioritize destroy the first and second amendments.  Your third amendment reply earlier was a game you were playing to evade revealing which amendment you would truly like to see destroyed the most.  You are not the only lefty who dreams of crushing the freedom described in the the second amendment asap.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> At last, the truth comes out.  While lefties generally resent the entire thing, they tend to prioritize destroy the first and second amendments.  Your third amendment reply earlier was a game you were playing to evade revealing which amendment you would truly like to see destroyed the most.  You are not the only lefty who dreams of crushing the freedom described in the the second amendment asap.


What has the second amendment ever done to defend our democracy?

It kills more than it protects


----------



## rupol2000 (Jun 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Then why do you want to attack our Government?


The feds don't do what they're supposed to. Their mission is not to build a slave society of Eurocentrism out of America, but to protect Freedom and American traditions, and give rights to the states.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What has the second amendment ever done to defend our democracy?
> 
> It kills more than it protects


I was glad to see you admit that the second amendment is the part of the constitution that you want to see destroyed the most, in that earlier post.  Now, you are just ranting about how much you hate it.  Tell us more about how much you hate it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What has the second amendment ever done to defend our democracy?
> 
> It kills more than it protects


we dont have a democracy we have a constitutional republic and the 2nd A has held several attempts to end our constitutional republic at bay,,
and it will hold off the current one as well,,


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 11, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> None of them. The thing you fail to keep in mind is there are limits to these "rights". Which is what people argue over. There are some who believe the Constitution was meant to be living, breathing document that changed with the times. But its basic tenants would hold. For example, you bray about liberty and freedom. But what you really mean is liberty and freedom..for some. Only those "some" you deem worthy. Not those "different" people.
> 
> The only thing I want to see crushed here is the right wing in this country.
> Oh, and I'd like to see real conservatives rise up and kick the riff-raff out of their movement.


No limits when the Rights are respected by good folk's.... The only time Rights become limited is when those rights are abused and misused by bad people using them for crime and mayhem purposes, but it only concerns the individual abuser, and not the whole of the population...... Problem these days is that people for some weird reason are finding it harder and harder to tell the differences between good and bad.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 11, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> I was glad to see you admit that the second amendment is the part of the constitution that you want to see destroyed the most, in that earlier post.  Now, you are just ranting about how much you hate it.  Tell us more about how much you hate it.


Hate it equals hate American Freedom as well. So why does he hate America like Rupol2000 and you are bringing out in him ??? These leftist - if that's what they are or they are aspired to be, ummm are complete nut-jobs if you ask me......


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> we dont have a democracy we have a constitutional republic and the 2nd A has held several attempts to end our constitutional republic at bay,,
> and it will hold off the current one as well,,


A Constitutional Republic is a form of Democracy
No nation on earth runs on a true Democracy

Most of the world does not have a second amendment and they do not have near the gun death rate we do
We have never needed a second amendment to defend our Democracy…..never will


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why do we actually need a second amendment?
> When was the last time you saw a militia?



To run back a tyrannical govt and their little minions if necessary


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> To run back a tyrannical govt and their little minions if necessary


We have a free press, freedom of speech and a vote to control a tyrannical government. It has worked for over 200 years

We have never needed a second amendment


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have a free press, freedom of speech and a vote to control a tyrannical government. It has worked for over 200 years
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment


Not true, as we have now seen possibly it's original intent forming right before the people's very eye's, and it's all due to the time's in which we are now living in. We've never ourselves seen time's like these, and it could be that the intent of the constitutional right was to eventually protect this nation from a total collapse.

Hopefully the differences can be worked out, but it's up to the people and their representative's to step up to the plate together, and eventually win the game together by playing on the same team against tyranny.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> A Constitutional Republic is a form of Democracy
> No nation on earth runs on a true Democracy
> 
> Most of the world does not have a second amendment and they do not have near the gun death rate we do
> We have never needed a second amendment to defend our Democracy…..never will


so call it a constitutional republic then,,

we all know why you fucks dont want to call it what it is cause you want to mislead the weak minded into thinking we dont have a constitution,,

of coursse we need a 2nd A,, just look out your window and see all the violence from the left,,

at some point they will need to be dealt with and clubs are just to messy,,


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 12, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> so call it a constitutional republic then,,
> 
> we all know why you fucks dont want to call it what it is cause you want to mislead the weak minded into thinking we dont have a constitution,,
> 
> ...


We are a democracy. We are *organized *as a constitutional republic.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 12, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> so call it a constitutional republic then,,
> 
> we all know why you fucks dont want to call it what it is cause you want to mislead the weak minded into thinking we dont have a constitution,,
> 
> ...


Can you imagine the domestic terrorist that have been allowed to roam freely throughout these big cities and communities, and all due to political correctness and other such bull crap that has taken shape in this country ?? Better stay armed, because the government couldn't give a rats ace about the good citizen's anymore, and that's exactly why we've seen the horror's that has taken shape in this country now.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> We are a democracy. We are *organized *as a constitutional republic.


then call it that,, 
as I said you fucks dont want to so you can lead the simple minded to think we dont have a constitution,,


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 12, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> then call it that,,
> as I said you fucks dont want to so you can lead the simple minded to think we dont have a constitution,,


We have a Constitution. We are a democracy. One is not exclusive of the other.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> We have a Constitution. We are a democracy. One is not exclusive of the other.


we are a constitutional republic which is a form of democracy,,

get it straight or get out,,


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 12, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> we are a constitutional republic which is a form of democracy,,
> 
> get it straight or get out,,


I am straight. We are a democracy.

The only reason you idiots constantly bring this meaningless argument is because you are OK with the United States becoming an authoritarian dictatorship.
Again..he made you feel like your America wasn't going to disappear on you. Like you weren't going to be a minority.

He made you feel safe.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I am straight. We are a democracy.
> 
> The only reason you idiots constantly bring this meaningless argument is because you are OK with the United States becoming an authoritarian dictatorship.
> Again..he made you feel like your America wasn't going to disappear on you. Like you weren't going to be a minority.
> ...


no we are a constitutional republic which as you said is a FORM of democracy,,

why are you fuckers so afraid of saying constitution??
are you trying to mislead the young and simple minded??


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I am straight. We are a democracy.
> 
> The only reason you idiots constantly bring this meaningless argument is because you are OK with the United States becoming an authoritarian dictatorship.
> Again..he made you feel like your America wasn't going to disappear on you. Like you weren't going to be a minority.
> ...


Oh so you're saying that America for many is going to disappear for those many, and so otherwise it's your thoughts of "damned that Donald Trump" for making what's left of the Patriots feel otherwise good about your agenda not being a strong one eh ???


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 12, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Oh so you're saying that America for many is going to disappear for those many, and so otherwise it's your thoughts of "damned that Donald Trump" for making what's left of the Patriots feel otherwise good about your agenda not being a strong one eh ???


*THEY *think that. The rest of us are aware that things will evolve over time and will adapt accordingly.
Love that you automatically assume who is a "patriot" and who isn't. Telling.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> *THEY *think that. The rest of us are aware that things will evolve over time and will adapt accordingly.
> Love that you automatically assume who is a "patriot" and who isn't. Telling.


thats why you fuckers are so afraid of the constitution,, its stops things from evolving into your dystopian nightmare,,


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 12, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> thats why you fuckers are so afraid of the constitution,, its stops things from evolving into your dystopian nightmare,,


No one is afraid of the Constitution. *YOU *are afraid of that Constitution applying to people other than ones you deem worthy.
As soon as that happens, your support for a "constitutional republic"...evaporates...quickly.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No one is afraid of the Constitution. *YOU *are afraid of that Constitution applying to people other than ones you deem worthy.
> As soon as that happens, your support for a "constitutional republic"...evaporates...quickly.


it applies to everyone,, its you fuckers that want to pick and choose when to use it,,

and also why youre afraid to call us a constitutional republic,,


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 12, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> it applies to everyone,, its you fuckers that want to pick and choose when to use it,,
> 
> and also why youre afraid to call us a constitutional republic,,


Bullshit. The only people I see trying to deprive individual rights.....are right wingers..who are scared shitless of this country evolving into the diverse melting pot our forefathers foresaw.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Bullshit. The only people I see trying to deprive individual rights.....are right wingers..who are scared shitless of this country evolving into the diverse melting pot our forefathers foresaw.


oh do tell what rights are rightys denying other people??


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Bullshit. The only people I see trying to deprive individual rights.....are right wingers..who are scared shitless of this country evolving into the diverse melting pot our forefathers foresaw.


now on the other hand the left are denying free speech rights as per the 1st A 2nd amendment rights privacy rights as per the 4th amendment and due process rights as per the 5th A

and the rights in the 9th and 10th amendment by trying to give more power to the feds as per the constitution,,


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 12, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> now on the other hand the left are denying free speech rights as per the 1st A 2nd amendment rights privacy rights as per the 4th amendment and due process rights as per the 5th A
> 
> and the rights in the 9th and 10th amendment by trying to give more power to the feds as per the constitution,,


Stop spreading manure. It stinks enough in here.
You're denial fantasies and conspiracy theories are tiresome.

You do understand the courts have imposed limits on these "rights" (concerning the 1st Amendment)?
And overall, do you understand the process for overturning a Constitutional amendment?
And the rest?, I have no idea what conspiracy thread you're trying to stitch here...but...bollocks!


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Stop spreading manure. It stinks enough in here.
> You're denial fantasies and conspiracy theories are tiresome.
> 
> You do understand the courts have imposed limits on these "rights" (concerning the 1st Amendment)?
> ...


youre dodging reality again,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 12, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Stop spreading manure. It stinks enough in here.
> You're denial fantasies and conspiracy theories are tiresome.
> 
> You do understand the courts have imposed limits on these "rights" (concerning the 1st Amendment)?
> ...


now that you've proven me right the left are restricting peoples rights do you have any examples of the right doing the same??

dont forget that republicans are left wing not right,,


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> REPEAL THE THIRD AMENDMENT!


Johnny One Note


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why do we actually need a second amendment?
> When was the last time you saw a militia?





			https://pics.me.me/do-you-really-have-to-ask-why-we-will-never-4522475.png


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It was CONSERVATIVES who attacked our Capitol to try to overturn our Democracy


It was LIBERALS who attacked our cities in Summer of 2020 to try and overturn our Republic.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> It was LIBERALS who attacked our cities in Summer of 2020 to try and overturn our Republic.


No, actually it was those protesting police brutality

The Capitol was attacked under a TRUMP banner


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It was CONSERVATIVES who attacked our Capitol to try to overturn our Democracy


People who demonstrated at the Capitol on January 6, 2021, were not trying to overturn our democracy. They wanted to hold off on the vote of electors until we determined if all votes counted in the 2020 election were valid votes. There was (and still is) reason to believe that fraud was committed on election day and later. Unmanned ballot drop boxes are an open invitation to fraud.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2022)

gmeyers1944 said:


> People who demonstrated at the Capitol on January 6, 2021, were not trying to overturn our democracy. They wanted to hold off on the vote of electors until we determined if all votes counted in the 2020 election were valid votes. There was (and still is) reason to believe that fraud was committed on election day and later. Unmanned ballot drop boxes are an open invitation to fraud.



50 States had already certified their election as fair and legal

Trump tried to get Pence to overturn the Constitutional rights of the states


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No, actually it was those protesting police brutality
> 
> The Capitol was attacked under a TRUMP banner


Our Constitution allows for "peaceable assembly to protest".

Such does not include riots, looting, vandalism, arsons, assaults, murders, attacks upon police stations and Federal buildings. Nor suspension of local and state laws.  Declaring such areas as occupation and/or autonomous zones is also another form of insurrection and rebellion.  This under the banners of AntiFa and BLM, and other anti-USA organizations.

We are also comparing what happened over several months in scores of cities, versus a couple hours of one day in one building.  And an event which might have been a false flag instigated by the Left.

As for "police brutality", that was a subjective and unsupported position and in no way justified months of excess on scale of hundreds of times more crime and violence.

Like most criminals, you Leftist always claim you are innocent and didn't do the harm you did.

You have no credibility.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Our Constitution allows for "peaceable assembly to protest".
> 
> Such does not include riots, looting, vandalism, arsons, assaults, murders, attacks upon police stations and Federal buildings. Nor suspension of local and state laws.  Declaring such areas as occupation and/or autonomous zones is also another form of insurrection and rebellion.  This under the banners of AntiFa and BLM, and other anti-USA organizations.
> 
> ...


No, we are talking about an assault on our Democracy by a Crybaby Loser


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No, we are talking about an assault on our Democracy by a Crybaby Loser


That's how you Lefty Liars present such while scrambling to cover your crimes.

Yet just a few years earlier you all were the Crybaby Losers because your queen lost an election, which you all said wasn't authentic and the result of "Russian Interference".  When that didn't get enough traction you all then resorted to kangaroo courts of false charges to attempt an impeachment of a legally elected POTUS.

Sorry, but it's you on the Left whom are the scum and villainy that threaten our Republic and are trying to overturn the Constitution.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No, we are talking about an assault on our Democracy by a Crybaby Loser


Summer of 2020 was before the election which you traitorous Left rigged. Was no "Crybaby Loser" at the time on the Conservative side of the equation.
There were a lot of you Leftist Insurrectionists trying to overturn current legal systems and government during that Summer of Luv in 2020.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 50 States had already certified their election as fair and legal
> 
> Trump tried to get Pence to overturn the Constitutional rights of the states


Many of those states should NOT have certified the election.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Jun 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 50 States had already certified their election as fair and legal
> 
> Trump tried to get Pence to overturn the Constitutional rights of the states


I don't think that Ed Norton would agree with your leftist politics.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 13, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No, actually it was those protesting police brutality
> 
> The Capitol was attacked under a TRUMP banner


Partly so in the riot's and mayhem based upon the alledged police brutality in question, but ohhhh how you love to ignore the attachments to the activism, otherwise like statue destruction, and every other excuse (1619 project/CRT etc), that is piled on to a crisis being used by the political activist who pounce at the opportunity to attack the whole ball of wax. 

You know something, why don't you just quit and squirm back into your hole while the adult's are discussing.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 13, 2022)

gmeyers1944 said:


> Many of those states should NOT have certified the election.


Being proven now that they messed up in doing so, especially after the documentary 2000 Mule's came out. Wow.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Partly so in the riot's and mayhem based upon the alledged police brutality in question, but ohhhh how you love to ignore the attachments to the activism, otherwise like statue destruction, and every other excuse (1619 project/CRT etc), that is piled on to a crisis being used by the political activist who pounce at the opportunity to attack the whole ball of wax.
> 
> You know something, why don't you just quit and squirm back into your hole while the adult's are discussing.


Trying to equate the Trump led attack on Democracy to a protest against police brutality just doesn’t cut it


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Being proven now that they messed up in doing so, especially after the documentary 2000 Mule's came out. Wow.



Which never actually proves any illegitimate votes


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 13, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Which never actually proves any illegitimate votes


You wouldn't know an illegitimate vote if it punched you in the face!
When more ballots come back then went out, when the dead vote, when some vote more than once, etc., then there is very high probability of something illegitimate occurring.
Once a ballot is out of the mail-in envelope and cast into the ballot box, it is (in theory) untraceable.  The only way to prove an illegitimate ballot(vote) is before it is cast.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 13, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Trying to equate the Trump led attack on Democracy to a protest against police brutality just doesn’t cut it


There was no attack on "Democracy" nor were events of the couple of hours on Jan. 6, 2021 "Trump led". Your post repeats two of the many lies constant streamed from you loonie Left.

You are right, partially, in that a couple hours on one day do not compare to months of insurrection in scores of cities. Not by a long shot even. Your so-called (and mislabeled) "protests" were a Summer long Insurrection, aided and abetted by the Democrats whom pulled a successful, to date, coup to undermine our Constitution, the Bill of Rights, and our Republic form of government.

The Democrats and their Leftist puppet masters are playing a dangerous game of dancing close to the edge of Treason and risk plunging this nation into a Civil War.  Were things to go that far, it will not be to the benefit of the Left and could be their severe purging from our body politic.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 13, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> None of them. The thing you fail to keep in mind is there are limits to these "rights". Which is what people argue over. There are some who believe the Constitution was meant to be living, breathing document that changed with the times. But its basic tenants would hold. For example, you bray about liberty and freedom. But what you really mean is liberty and freedom..for some. Only those "some" you deem worthy. Not those "different" people.
> 
> The only thing I want to see crushed here is the right wing in this country.
> Oh, and I'd like to see real conservatives rise up and kick the riff-raff out of their movement.


Other side of that coin is that we real Conservatives would like to see the socialist/communist insurrectionists of the Left-wing in this country crushed and defanged.

And we'd like to see real liberals rise up and kick the riff-raff "AntiFa" and BLMers out of their movement.

As for the first part of your screed, it is not Right which blocks speakers from being on campus or at public forums, it is not the Right which forces one-sided biased history and racial lies and disinformation into our education system, it is not the Right which is trying to steal from the productive to give to the non-productive and deadwood of society.  Nor is it the Right which is blocking the pursuit of Prosperity which is essential to sustaining Life and Liberty.

All dangers, real and present within our nation are coming from the Insurrectionist Left and psuedo-liberal~Democrats.


----------



## beautress (Jun 13, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> None of them. The thing you fail to keep in mind is there are limits to these "rights". Which is what people argue over. There are some who believe the Constitution was meant to be living, breathing document that changed with the times. But its basic tenants would hold. For example, you bray about liberty and freedom. But what you really mean is liberty and freedom..for some. Only those "some" you deem worthy. Not those "different" people.
> 
> The only thing I want to see crushed here is the right wing in this country.
> Oh, and I'd like to see real conservatives rise up and kick the riff-raff out of their movement.


JONT sez: "The only thing I want to see crushed here is the right wing in this country."

So you want no right to life for conservatives? How would you buy a house if no conservatives set aside money so people could borrow a large sum for say a home or a boat that has a bedroom below so one could travel for a few months to see the world's ports o' call? Face it. If you don't own a home and a yard, you're a renter. If you do, you can invite your friends over for a card game and your kids can have birthday parties to have fun with friends and a nice plate of cake and ice cream, too? Conservatives frequently over save, and to avoid paying taxes   one of them might donate a couple of hundred per quarter to the local library to buy kids books, foreign language courses, a computer for public use, comfortable reading chairs, insulated quiet study rooms for a college kid who has to pass a test tomorrow to cram and jam a semester of facts in a given course that could help her or him become a doctor, a teacher, a lawyer, a financial adviser, and a banker who can loan new businesses a start of an idea someone has to improve the lives of other people with, sheeze, life would be boring if from the time the colonists arrived till today, people would still have to pay high taxes to someone far, far away who is too high and mighty to find out if people can afford the taxes. It would be more boring than having to pay $150 to fill up your farm's truck that used to cost $30., so you could deliver your eggs, milk, and livestock to market and to return with turkey chicks to raise and sell as Thanksgiving and the holidays roll around. If you earned money by doing in-home services, somebody else would be getting your profit, and trust me, once you get rid of gas stations, you're going to have to pay an electricity company that has to use fossil fuels times 4 to get you the energy you need for everything that makes life easier and points on the map close enough to travel to, and I promise you that instead of paying $200 a month to drive, run air conditioners, heaters, stoves, garage and workshop equipment, home appliances, computers, tvs, and radios, you'll be paying $1000 a month for electricity only, and your lawn mower will have a cord that could get you electrocuted when the dew falls and you slipped.

Not having a choice would be hell for ya, dude. Freedom is deciding which choice is best for you. Oligarches have a way of forcing people to knock themselves out to make the few rich and the most poor. Communists have a way of pampering the big buffoons and despising the truly poor who likely live in the next thin-walled apartment and granny hates noise, but she doesn't have anywhere else to go.

Maybe if you're top drawer and you don't like ordinary people, you can go live in the oligarchy of your choice worldwide. That way you won't have to watch sports that wind up crippling someone for life or movies about boring oligarchs 7 days a week watching someone else's "good for you" shows. Oh, are we there yet? Well, we will be with no conservatives to be jealous about and their boring prosperity.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 21, 2022)

THis might be the reason they want to destroy the constitution.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Jul 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It was CONSERVATIVES who attacked our Capitol to try to overturn our Democracy


It was Conservatives protesting the illegitimate selection of Alzheimer Joe.


----------

